# F T Everard & Son



## pete1207 (Sep 13, 2011)

In the early 1970's I sailed on Assiduity as cabin boy on my school holidays joining her at Coryton Refinery. I sailed on her for six weeks going up to Immingham, East coast. 

I left college and joined the Frivolity in Queenborough. Left her and sailed on The Duchess....I later went deep sea with P &O.

Anyone with info re the above would be interested to hear of what happened to the vessels.

Many thanks

Pete


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Pete *and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.

Goto www.photoship.co.uk Old ship picture galleries "A" page 37 for Assiduity 
and "F" page 15 for Frivolity. both ships with photos.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Also, The Duchess ..........

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships T/slides/The Duchess-03.html

Worked on RT through Humber Radio many times.

David
+


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

The following details extracted from my electronic book on CD on the Everard group

A PM to me to obtain info.



ASSIDUITY (2) (1964 - 1983) 
O.N. 306015. 1,249g. 497n. 1,488d. 234’ 6” x 36’ 3” x 14’ 8” oa. 
As built: 4-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (407 x 648mm) '4-P' type engine by the Newbury Diesel Company Ltd., Newbury. 1,125bhp. 11kts.
Post 5.1973: 8-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (222 x 292mm) Blackstone EWSL8M type engine by Mirrlees Blackstone (Stamford) Ltd., Stamford. 1,000bhp.
30.1.1964: Launched by Goole Shipbuilding & Repairing Company Ltd., Goole (Yard No. 537) for F. T. Everard & Sons Ltd, Greenhithe. 
5.1964: Completed. 
5.1973: Re-engined. 
4.1983: Sold to M. Koutlakis, C. Leonardos & P. Leonardos, Greece and renamed VASILIKI V. 
1984: Sold to Vasiliki V Shipping Company, Greece. 
2002: Sold to Regal Investment SA and renamed REGAL under Georgia flag. 
2004: Sold to Top Star Trading SA, retaining Georgia flag. 
10.5.2006: Arrived at Aliaga for demolition.


FRIVOLITY (2) (1963 – 1976)
O.N. 304573. 199g. 98n. 287d. 109’ 9” x 25’ 4” x 9’ 3 ¼”oa. 
4-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (210 x 292mm) Blackstone type engine by Lister Blackstone Marine Ltd., Dursley. 225bhp. 8kts.
5.1963: Completed by Fellows & Company Ltd., Southtown, Great Yarmouth (Yard No. 373) for F. T. Everard & Sons Ltd, Greenhithe. 
5.1976: Sold to Conrad Shipping Ltd., London and renamed VOL. 
1977: Sold to Ocean Liner Services Ltd., London. 
14.9.1978: Whilst on a voyage from Stein to Colchester with coal, foundered in heavy weather in the North Sea at a position 52.05N, 02.27E.


THE DUCHESS (1963 – 1981)
O.N. 304496. 461g. 213n. 610d. 170’ 5” x 28’ 4” x 10’ 4¾” oa. 
As built: 6-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (240 x 345mm) '6-G' type engine by the Newbury Diesel Company Ltd., Newbury. 430bhp. 9kts.
Post 1972: 6-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (222 x 292mm) Blackstone type engine by Mirrlees Blackstone (Stamford) Ltd., Stamford. 495bhp. 10kts.
28.3.1963: Completed by J. Pollock, Sons & Company Ltd., Faversham (Yard No. 2128) for J. Hay & Sons Ltd., Glasgow. 
8.1972: Re-engined. 
1.1981: Sold to R.W. Fielding, Liverpool. 
1981: Sold to Gardscreen Shipping Ltd., Rainham and renamed THEO. 
1986: Sold to Pewterdag Ltd., London. 
1989: Sold to Archimedes Shipping Ltd., Ridderkerk, Holland and renamed MARJAN. 
11.1993: Scheepssloperij Nederland commenced demolition at s’Gravendeel.


----------



## pete1207 (Sep 13, 2011)

BillH,

Many thanks for your prompt reply and the details re Assiduity, Frivolity and Duchess. I am most grateful. 
I am new to this site although registered some time ago. I find it extremely interesting. I new about Everards as my elder brother attended HMS Worcester and Everards used to take cadets on trips. Hence prior to me going to Fleetwood Nautical College I went on Assiduity for six weeks in my summer holiday whilst at school. 
Again many thanks

Pete


----------



## pete1207 (Sep 13, 2011)

david.hopcroft said:


> Also, The Duchess ..........
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships T/slides/The Duchess-03.html
> 
> ...


David,

Much appreciated many thanks for your reply.

Regards

Pete


----------



## pete1207 (Sep 13, 2011)

R58484956 said:


> Greetings* Pete *and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.
> 
> Goto www.photoship.co.uk Old ship picture galleries "A" page 37 for Assiduity
> and "F" page 15 for Frivolity. both ships with photos.


Many thanks for the info, greatly appreciated as I am new to this site.

Regards

Pete


----------

